# Regulierungsbehörde bittet Dialer-Betreiber zur Kasse



## sascha (24 Februar 2005)

*Ab Sommer: Regulierungsbehörde bittet Dialer-Betreiber zur Kasse *

Die Regulierungsbehörde bittet zur Kasse: Jeder, der seit Juni 2004 in Deutschland ein Einwählprogramm zur Registrierung angemeldet hat, muss ab Sommer für die entstandenen Kosten und Auslagen der Regulierungsbehörde aufkommen – auch rückwirkend. Das bestätigte jetzt das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Grundlage für die Kostenerhebung ist das Telekommunikationsgesetz. Welche Kosten genau auf die Betreiber zukommen, steht noch nicht fest. Laut Ministerium wird die entsprechende Gebührenverordnung gerade erst erstellt. 

Seit August 2003 muss jeder, der einen Dialer betreiben will, diesen bei der Regulierungsbehörde registrieren lassen. Die Vorschrift wurde wegen des hohen Missbrauchs von teuren 0190 und 0900-Dialern eingeführt. Bei der Registrierung muss ein Anbieter versichern, dass sein Einwählprogramm den gesetzlichen Vorgaben entspricht. Zudem muss bei der Behörde ein Verantwortlicher genannt werden. Dass sich schwarze Schafe der Branche in der Anonymität verstecken können, sollte damit ausgeschlossen werden. Im Juni vergangenen Jahres kam mit dem geänderten Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) eine weitere Vorschrift hinzu. Diese besagt unter anderem in § 142, dass die Regulierungsbehörde für die Bearbeitung von Registrierungs-Anträgen Gebühren und Auslagen erhebt. Wieviel das ist, genauer: sein wird, ist allerdings noch nicht klar: „Die Kosten für die einzelnen Vorgänge der Verwaltung bei der Regulierungsbehörde werden nach der Kosten-Leistungsrechnung festgelegt“, sagte Dr. Alexander Tettenborn, zuständiger Referatsleiter beim Bundeswirtschaftsministerium gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. „Eine endgültige Festlegung kann erst nach Vorliegen aller Zahlen erfolgen.“ Soweit sei man aber noch nicht. Denn es gehe ja nicht nur um die Kosten der Dialer-Registrierung. Die Gebühren würden im Rahmen einer neuen Gebührenverordnung festgelegt: „Dazu sind auch andere Gebührenposten neu zu ermitteln, was insbesondere im Frequenzgebührenbereich umfassende Vorarbeiten erforderlich macht.“

Das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium rechnet laut Tettenborn damit, dass die RegTP bis zum Sommer 2005 eine neue TK-Gebührenverordnung vorlegen wird und dann mit der Abrechnung beginnen kann. Der Referatsleiter warnte dabei vor Missverständnissen: „Die Registrierung von Dialern unterliegt auch heute schon der Gebührenpflicht; dies ist im TKG bereits festgelegt.“ Es gehe also kein Geld verloren, „da die Gebühren rückwirkend zum Inkrafttreten des neuen TKG erhoben werden können.“ Das betreffe unter Umständen auch Dialer, die schon gar nicht mehr im Einsatz sind: „Wenn die Registrierung ab Inkraftreten des neuen TKG erfolgte, unterliegen diese auch dann der Gebührenpflicht, wenn zwischenzeitlich die Registrierung entzogen wurde.“

Gebührenpflicht für über 200.000 Dialer 

Einer schriftlichen Auskunft der Bundesregierung zufolge, die Dialerschutz.de vorliegt, wurden allein im Jahr 2004 über 200.000 Dialer registriert, die konkret unter die Kostenpflicht fallen. Insgesamt wurden seit Inkrafttreten des Mehrwertdienste-Gesetzes im August 2003 1.678.484 Dialer in Deutschland registriert. Von diesen besitzen aktuell noch 1.232.720 eine Registrierung (Stand 31. Januar 2005). Wieviel den Staat die Bekämpfung des Dialer-Missbrauchs mittlerweile gekostet hat, ist nicht bekannt. Diese Kosten seien „in dieser Form bisher nicht erfasst bzw. ermittelt“ worden, heißt es in der Stellungnahme. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=240

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Plattenputzer (24 Februar 2005)

Endlich!
Sehr gut!
Richtig so!

1. Es konnte ja wohl auch nicht angehen, dass die ganzen Verwaltungskosten, die die Dialerregistrierer (muß schwer an mich halten um kein obszönes Schimpfwort zu benutzen) verursachen, am Steuerzahler hängen bleiben.
2. Vorallem ein Massenregistrierer wird jetzt, wie ich hoffe, eine dicke Rechnung bekommen und pleite gehen. Möge das Schicksal ergeben, dass der Verantwortliche dieser Firma so blöd war, mit seinem Privatvermögen zu haften. Ich erlaube mir, übergroße Schadenfreude zu empfinden.


----------



## Eniac (24 Februar 2005)

Eine Bearbeitungsgebühr von 50 Euro für die Registrierung eines kostenlosen[tm] Zugangsassistenten sollte doch wohl locker drinsitzen.  Ob es für 200.000 Registrierungen dann einen Mengenrabatt gibt?

That means pain!  8)


Eniac


----------



## BenTigger (24 Februar 2005)

Mengenrabatt ja, aber einen positiven


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Mengenrabatt ja, aber einen positiven


Klar! Wer viel Arbeit macht, muss viel bezahlen. Man könnte auch je veranlaßtem Entzug der Registrierung den 10fachen Betrag verlangen. Oder  sogar das unrechtmäßig kassierte Geld einfordern.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> BenTigger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt 12 Euro pro Antrag mit 1000 Dialern.

Olsen


----------



## News (24 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt 12 Euro pro Antrag mit 1000 Dialern.


Und gibt es für diese Info auch eine Quelle?


----------



## Plattenputzer (25 Februar 2005)

12 Euro? Da kostet ja das Gewerbescheinbeantragen mehr. Pro Gewerbe.
Jemand sollte Herrn Eichel auf diese mögliche zusätzliche Einnahmequelle aufmerksam machen, auf das er ordendlich zugreife.


----------



## Dino (25 Februar 2005)

Die Quelle für "12 €/1000 Dialer" ist man uns bis jetzt schuldig geblieben. Ich würde daher noch nicht zu sehr auf dieser Gebührenhöhe herumreiten.


----------



## sascha (25 Februar 2005)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Die Quelle für "12 €/1000 Dialer" ist man uns bis jetzt schuldig geblieben. Ich würde daher noch nicht zu sehr auf dieser Gebührenhöhe herumreiten.



Ich auch nicht. Anderenfalls wüsste unser anonymer Gast nämlich mehr als die Zuständigen im Bundeswirtschaftsministerium. Und dass unser BK hier postet, kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen


----------



## jupp11 (18 Mai 2005)

> Jeder, der seit Juni 2004 in Deutschland ein Einwählprogramm zur Registrierung angemeldet hat,
> muss ab Sommer für die entstandenen Kosten und Auslagen der Regulierungsbehörde aufkommen
> – auch rückwirkend.


Wann beginnt eigentlich der Sommer? Kalendermäßig oder temperaturabhängig?
 Das Wirtschaftsministerium ist wohl noch nicht aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht....

j.


----------

